# E-brake mishap



## dross24 (Jun 11, 2008)

Quick question - Just finished replacing rear pads/rotors on MKV Jetta, and lowered car back onto the lower part of my ramps so I could remove the jack. I started the car without pumping the brakes first :facepalm: and the car started to slowly roll forward towards my snowblower. I panicked, and pulled the emergency brake first, and was pumping the brakes franticly. Now my e-brake cables seem to be fully engaged, the hand level is loose, but rear brakes work fine and the wheels spin freely. I'm wondering if bleeding the rear brakes will allow the rear emergency brakes to releaese to their proper position, or how I can go about getting my e-brake working properly again.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

dross24 said:


> Quick question - Just finished replacing rear pads/rotors on MKV Jetta, and lowered car back onto the lower part of my ramps so I could remove the jack. I started the car without pumping the brakes first :facepalm: and the car started to slowly roll forward towards my snowblower. I panicked, and pulled the emergency brake first, and was pumping the brakes franticly. Now my e-brake cables seem to be fully engaged, the hand level is loose, but rear brakes work fine and the wheels spin freely. I'm wondering if bleeding the rear brakes will allow the rear emergency brakes to releaese to their proper position, or how I can go about getting my e-brake working properly again.
> Thanks in advance.


How often to you use the e-brake? Is it a manual or auto? What year? I can tell you that bleeding your brakes will definitely not make the calipers or cables release.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dross24 said:


> Quick question - Just finished replacing rear pads/rotors on MKV Jetta, and lowered car back onto the lower part of my ramps so I could remove the jack. I started the car without pumping the brakes first :facepalm: and the car started to slowly roll forward towards my snowblower. I panicked, and pulled the emergency brake first, and was pumping the brakes franticly. Now my e-brake cables seem to be fully engaged, the hand level is loose, but rear brakes work fine and the wheels spin freely. I'm wondering if bleeding the rear brakes will allow the rear emergency brakes to releaese to their proper position, or how I can go about getting my e-brake working properly again.
> Thanks in advance.


try removing the caliper and reset the pistons

then go back into the car and make sure you pump the brakes.

make sure you chock the front wheels.


----------



## dross24 (Jun 11, 2008)

Vehicle is a 2006 jetta 2.0T Manual. I use the e-brake daily, but not anymore. I'm not sure if the cables are now just stuck as they engaged fully to a point they probably never reached... possibly corrosion in the lines or something, but unlikely as I don't see any break in the line and both cables appear to be stuck.

As for reseating the pistons, they are already almost all the way back as I just insalled new rotors and pads, but I suppose it might be worth a shot? Also, just want to verify the direction that the pistions should be retracted in for this vehicle. I used a Schwaben retractor tool, and had to turn it pretty hard, but not that hard, and it seemed to turn properly once started and retract all the way in without any problem.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

initially you have a lot of resistance turning the piston, as you're acting against brake fluid. ONce it starts moving, keeping it moving is easier.


----------



## dross24 (Jun 11, 2008)

I just thought I'd update this post as my e-brake issue resolved itself. I'm thinking that by pulling the ebrake prior to the new pads setting in, and proper pressure being applied, the handbrake was pulled all the way up, further than it had ever been pulled. I'm thiking that the cables probably had some corrosion on them (especially from our nice Canadian winters involving lots of sand, salt, etc.), and got stuck when pulled. 

On a recent trip down to the souther USA, my ebrake seemed to have loosened itself up. I guess the warmer climate and 8 hours of driving in pouring rain helped out, as on a stop for gas I pulled the handbrake as I normally do still, and I had the brake pressure, and a low pull on the handbrake! 

Gotta love it when problems sort themselves out. I was also glad that the ebrake set itself properly and didn't lock up or anything while driving.


----------

